# Not a fishing tip but a good way to bait a live trap for nuisance wildlife.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<SPAN class=posttext>Smear peanutbutter on a business card or some such and set the trap down on top of it with the card right in back of the trigger. So far, I am3 for 4on *****, 1 for 1 on skunks and 9 for 1 on possums and 1 for 1 on kittycats. 

<SPAN class=posttext>Actually, there is no telling what the one that got away was but I'll bet on it being a ****.

<SPAN class=posttext>I might actually get some grapes this year. I didn't plant them for the wild life.

<SPAN class=posttext>Now, anybody got an idea for a safe way to get a pi55ed off critter out of a live trap? 

<SPAN class=posttext>


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

yeah... :blownaway haha...


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

i had buddy who would put a blanket up in front of him as he approached the trap then lay it over the trap, even the skunks stayed calm.

KP


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been pi55ed on by a skunk once. You can bet I don't want it again. I managed to drag the trap off my porch and into the pond with the last skunk. He never fired once, maybe because I was well out of range. I don't they squirt just for the heck of it.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *captken (8/24/2009)*I've been pi55ed on by a skunk once. You can bet I don't want it again. I managed to drag the trap off my porch and into the pond with the last skunk. He never fired once, maybe because I was well out of range. I don't they squirt just for the heck of it.




Your mentioning that you dragged the trap makes me think I would want to have a rope already tied to the trap in order to drag it somewhere.

And maybe another tied to open the door?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The problem with the rope is, ***** will pull it inside and tangle the trap to where it will not open. After the skunk, I didn't set it on the porch again. 

Tally so far has been 10 Possums, 5 or 6 *****, one skunk and one seriously PO'ed pussycat. 

I picked plenty of grapes for the first time this year.


----------

